# HnH Image Contest #1 Ends Monday



## Thorne (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello again,
It has been nearly two weeks since I announced the first image contest for the Houseless Not Homeless Project website. IT ENDS FEB. 17th and I have yet to receive any entries. If I have not received any by 11:59pm on February 17th, I will likely extend the contest another week.

Some of you have shown interest, and I was really hoping to have more of a turnout than this. 

If you are new or missed the original post you can find all of the information on the HnH Project website at http://u.arizona.edu/~blackpetal/Contests/


Thorne


----------



## Tude (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry - procrastination - I sent off a couple photos to a friend who is better at photoshopping that I am - clean up my deep dark subway pic - and then I'll play with it.  Working on it babe!!!


----------



## wizehop (Feb 15, 2014)

Id love to contribute but Im in Asia right now..dont think the photos here will quite suite your needs.


----------

